
Six easy ways to run your Jupyter Notebook in the cloud - williamstein
https://www.dataschool.io/cloud-services-for-jupyter-notebook
======
zeptomu
Interesting comparison and so far there does not seem to be a clear winner in
this space - although there clearly is demand ("web shell for scientific work
in a managed Linux environment").

At the moment CoCalc is my favorite, although I would prefer a slightly less
cluttered user interface and _less_ features (the distinction between Jupyter
and Sage notebooks can be confusing - which is mostly historic as Sage built
the groundwork, but Jupyter notebooks got more popular).

------
williamstein
This is an extensively researched post comparing most ways of running Jupyter
Notebooks completely for free via a cloud service. The author had extensive
discussions back and forth with developers of all of the systems (including
me, for CoCalc).

------
dataschool
I'm the author of this article, and I'm happy to answer any questions!

